# hmm.. heater placment?



## ChellaBella (May 11, 2009)

in my mind a heater should be placed where it can be both out of sight as much as possible and also where it can get enough circulation of water around it to ensure good heat distribution...



so.. am i right? and where is this spot? 

i'm thinking below the hob filter return fall.... or around a bubble curtain or something

*n1


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

I agree with the general idea of where to put a heater. Good circulation is a must and less visible is definitely a plus. If I had to make a choice in a tank with a HOB, I don't use HOBs much, I would be tempted to lay the heater almost horizontal and close to the substrate behind the air curtain and let it just disappear in the bubbles. I try to always have the sensing end of a heater a bit higher than the hot end but I am not sure that really matters when there is adequate circulation near the heater.


----------

